

Ask HN: Why are some sites - like TechCrunch - so slow to respond upon loading? - calebhicks

At first I thought it was just my computer (a 2008 MacBook), but I just tried on a brand new i7 iMac and it takes forever to respond to scrolling. I'll try to scroll down the page and it will crawl, sputter, and jump all over the place.<p>9to5Mac is another culprit.<p>Do you have this problem? What other sites does your computer struggle with? What causes it?
======
nudge
Techcrunch has a ridiculous number of widgets. Try browsing with a blocker (I
use the Disconnect extension on Chrome) and you'll see the difference.

~~~
calebhicks
Huge difference. Huge thanks nudge.

------
Skywing
techcrunch slowcop report:
<http://www.slowcop.com/reports/4d6aca3234b95f759300000e>

~~~
there
Total assets: 259

amazing!

------
ecaron
Search Google for "Steve Souders" and read some of his articles. He is the
foremost expert on front-end optimization (and is the guru behind such things
as Google's async-loading analytics code).

The main problem with the sites that you mention isn't the number of
widgets/elements that they load, but how and where they load them. If you want
to know more about this, though, you should probably read the relevant threads
on StackOverflow.

------
aDemoUzer
Use google reader.

~~~
calebhicks
I actually use Google Reader (or Reeder) quite often, but when I want to read
a full story I click through to the actual website. 30 seconds later I am
finally able to read it. Seems a little excessive.

~~~
aDemoUzer
you can't read the full story on the reader? or by "full story" are u adding
in the comments? I see all of the text of the story, right in the reader.

~~~
calebhicks
I'll quite often get a 'Read More' after a paragraph of information. That's
usually for stories hosted on crunchgear though.

